# New board cut slingshot with Theraband black bands



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a fast shooting slingshot the theraband is cut 140 x 90 x 280. I shoot about 3/4 butterfly and can bust through a steel tin can with a 13 mm steel ball


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a toughie!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

With those low horns you could handle any rubber out there. Great looking fork.


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Who invented that attachment style? That is what makes that design work like nothing else.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Very nice boardcut


----------

